# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Aide pour problme BPMN

## Jo-57

Bonjour,

Je vous contacte pour vous demander si il tait possible que vous vrifiez mon travail concernant un problme BPMN. Je vous joins l'ennonc ainsi que mon diagramme ralis sous Signavio. Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement

----------

